
This Food Was Once Packaged Military Rations - airstrike
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/military-rations-mres-michelin
======
everyone
Theres a guy with a whole youtube channel about eating military rations.. He
loves em' !

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2I6Et1JkidnnbWgJFiMeHA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2I6Et1JkidnnbWgJFiMeHA)

